# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  همسات القمر...!!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

همسات القمر (8)
*خديجة وليد قاسم ( إكليل الغار )*
*  أحب هدوءك وجمالك أيها البحر .. ولكنني أخاف غضبك وهياجك .. و أخشى التعمق في داخلك خوفا من مفاجآتك التي قد لا تحمد عقباها ...
هكذا أنت أيها البحر كما الدنيا 
* أيتها الغيمة المسافرة .. خذيني معك أمطريني على سهول بلادي و انثري أجزائي على جبالها الشامخة الصامدة بعنفوان العزم والمضاء ، علّها تزهر ورود أقحوان تزيد جمالها وبهاءها ، وعلّي أنعم برقدة هانئة بين دفء ذرات ترابها الطيبة 
* أيا وطني .. أسقيتني حبك حتى الأرواء
و أتمنى أن أسقيك مني الدماء
* على شط رملك أيها البحر وقفت .. ناديت .. ناجيت .. أطلقت صوتي فارتد لي صداه خائبا كسيرا .. سطرت حرفي لكنك احتويته أسيرا .. فمتى متى يا بحر يطيب الكلم و يحلو النغم ؟
* كم أحب رمل البحر واللعب بذراته الجميلة .. لكنني أعتب عليه عندما لا يستطيع مجابهة الموجات العاتية القادمة من البحر و التي تمحو حروفي التي نقشتها عليه .
* كم يبهرني منظر الغروب ، عندما تبدأ الشمس تلملم أشعتها و تنطوي على نفسها في قرص أحمر بديع .. يشيع بقايا الدفء في نفوس البشر ، لتمنحهم أملا بلقاء جديد في يوم جديد .. لا تلبث تلك الكرة الحمراء أن تتلاشي خلف امتداد النظر .. و كأنها أثر بعد عين .. لنستقيظ صباحا نرقب إطلالتها الساحرة والتي تبعث فينا عزيمة المضاء و وقود الأمل المتجدد الذي يمنح حياتنا كل صفاء ونقاء ...
حمدا لك يا خالقي على جميل نعمك .
* أيها الفجر المختبئ خلف الآكام .. قد اشتقنا لابتسامتك التي ترقبناها طويلا و لا زلنا ننتظر
فمتى ستشرق بابتسامة تحيي قلوبنا و تزهر آمالنا و تذهب بآلامنا ؟
* قد تغيب الشمس .. يوما .. يومين .. ثلاثة ..و لانهتم
ولكن عندما تغيب الفضيلة لحظة ... عندها يعلن الكون انهياره
*أن تنظر إلى الناس نظرة دونية .. و أنهم أقل شأنا منك .. فهذه بداية سقوطك في الهاوية .
* في عالم الخيال ..نبني قصورا من آمال .. تطاول و تنافس الجبال 
لكن لا نلبث أن تصطدم رؤوسنا بأسقف بيوتنا .. عندما نفيق من عالم خيالنا
* متى سيعود القمر يشرق بسعادة عليك يا وطني ... 
متى ستتخلص من تيهك لتعود تسامرنا بعذب طيفك 
قد طال الغياب ... فهل من إياب ؟؟
*أسائل الغيوم .. فترد بدمعها الهتان
أسائل النجوم .. فتغضي حياء و تبدو كوسنان
أسائل القمر .. فيرمقني بنظرة الخجلان
أسائل الشجر .. فيلفني بأغصانه و يحضنني ليدفعني إلى النسيان
أسائل البحر .. فيعاجل بأمواجه هائجا غضبان
أسائل و أسائل و أسائل .. و تبقى الحيرة تسكنني يا وطني .. فإلى متى التهاون و الخذلان ؟؟
* أيا جدائل القمر الفضي .. دعيني أتعلق بسنى ضيائك .. لعل بعض أنوارك تنعشني
* على ضفة النهر الفاصلة بيننا .. ثبت أركاني .. لأتلمس لحظة غفلة من الغاصب الجاني .. و بدأت أرسل إليك عزف ألحاني .. 
أيا وطني .. أيهذا القريب البعيد .. يا من تسكنني و لا أسكنك .. يا من تربعت في فؤادي عشقا أبديا لا تحده حدود و لا تمنعه حواجز .. هل إلى لقياك من سبيل ؟؟؟

----------

